# Stolen equipment recovered.



## Epoxy Pro

We had a ladder stolen this past winter. We found it on a jobsite with a carpenters initials on the side of it. I know it's mine because of marks I make under the top. I took it back. The carpenter called another carpenter (our current job) and asked if the ladder was there, they said yes and then booted one of our guys off and took it. I went out and took it back. Showed my marks. The carpenter that took it called me and I told him I know 100% it's my ladder. Carpenter said nothing except oh ok I didn't know.

So how would you guys/gals handle this?


----------



## daArch

I though it was reasonable to shoot the bastard !
Hell, ain't that akin to cattle rustling ? Ladders are worth more than a human life. Ain't this frontier justice ?



Seriously, I think you did the only reasonable thing. It would be satisfying to enact some kind of justice/revenge but what else can you do that won't spark a tit-for-tat mid-east style cycle of payback ?

OH, and congrats on the recovery. Maybe send him a rental invoice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildbill7145

At this point, I'm thinking I should just take a sharpy pen and write my name all over my ladders.

After the last guy 'borrowed' my Dewalt radio, then said he brought it to the next job site for me... I wrote my name all over the radio. When he saw this, he got all up in arms over it. Since then, I've also noticed his guys seem to have acquired a few more of my tools, but it's just small stuff so I'm just calling it a write off. That's shows done with.


----------



## daArch

As they say, a lock is for the honest man, for a thief will break it.

Names and markings on your possessions will only help the honest man make sure you don't leave something behind, the bastards will take it and paint over your name & marks.

What Dave did is smart. He put a marking somewhere unobtrusive where he could I.D. it


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Nothin more to be done IMO. You got it back. You'll never get the truth. This guys a clown. Glad you recovered it though.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I know nothing prevents theft completely, but if I have to lock up ladders at a job site I use an Abus discus padlock. Pretty much impossible to hammer to pieces, hard to sawzall or hack saw it. It's the locks I always see being used on tractor trailers.

I guess at the end of the day, the chain remains the weakest link.

When I worked with my buddy who's a sprinkler installer we were in a huge building under construction. The plumber was bragging about this huge, incredibly expensive steel job box he'd just bought saying nobody could break into it. My buddy casually walked up, bent a sawzall blade into a 90, slipped it under a hinge and a minute later had the door wide open. He didn't say a word and just walked away. Plumber just about pooped himself.


----------



## PRC

Have a blacksmith or welder make a brand with your name or logo. Works well for fiberglass ladders. At least they can't write over it.


----------



## PRC

Just last weekend I had my chainsaw and sprayer stolen out of the shop. I always keep manuals with serial numbers in a file box. The saw turned up at a pawn shop that copies ID's of the seller so at least they'll get the guy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

That sucks PCR. I have all serial numbers locked in my safe. All ladders are marked, steps are marked under the top (never gets paint in that area) extension I use a sharpie and reflective tape inside a rung or few rungs.

I always try to have a heavy chain and lock but on that job I didn't and all we had there was the step and 2 bench planks.


----------



## harleyjoe

you did what you could.not worth do anything else for fear of the "law".i try to intial ll my stuff somewhere inconspicuous as well.but don't forget lacquer thinner removes sharpie markers.i even shapie all my drop clothes on all 4 corners and on both sides.it would be kind of funny to see someone else with all my drops with all 4 corners cut off and try to tell me they're not mine.glad you got your stuff back.i hate scumbag thieves.buy your own ****........


----------



## Gough

PRC said:


> Have a blacksmith or welder make a brand with your name or logo. Works well for fiberglass ladders. At least they can't write over it.


It also makes it easy to spot repeat offenders.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Maybe the carpenter really did mistake the ladder for his. I mean he would have some balls to steal a ladder and go to your site it back after you found it and still say it was his


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Painter-Aaron said:


> Maybe the carpenter really did mistake the ladder for his. I mean he would have some balls to steal a ladder and go to your site it back after you found it and still say it was his


No he is the type if it's left behind he grabs it.


----------



## squid

daArch said:


> I though it was reasonable to shoot the bastard !
> Hell, ain't that akin to cattle rustling ? Ladders are worth more than a human life. Ain't this frontier justice ?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think you did the only reasonable thing. It would be satisfying to enact some kind of justice/revenge but what else can you do that won't spark a tit-for-tat mid-east style cycle of payback ?
> 
> OH, and congrats on the recovery. Maybe send him a rental invoice :thumbsup:


 Maybe he took the ladder as a tat for a previous tit


----------



## Epoxy Pro

squid said:


> Maybe he took the ladder as a tat for a previous tit


That was our first gig with that company.


----------



## daArch

cdpainting said:


> That was our first gig with that company.


what's really sick, and indicative of our society, that he may have taken it as a "tat" for a previous "tit" perpetrated by someone else


"Well, I had a nail gun stolen from me back in 2009, so I'm taking this painter's ladder. I'm owed it"

And so the cycle begins.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> what's really sick, and indicative of our society, that he may have taken it as a "tat" for a previous "tit" perpetrated by someone else
> 
> 
> "Well, I had a nail gun stolen from me back in 2009, so I'm taking this painter's ladder. I'm owed it"
> 
> And so the cycle begins.


My guess is that he didn't notice CD's unobtrusive marks on it and thought he'd scored a "maverick"(in the first sense).

He's not just a thief, but he's also a master of situational ethics.


----------



## I paint paint

Gough said:


> He's not just a thief, but he's also a master of situational ethics.


A moral relativist for sure, mastered in the dark arts of situational ethics.

But "just a thief" is the important part here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

cdpainting said:


> No he is the type if it's left behind he grabs it.


Don't leave it behind, if you do, lock it


----------



## harleyjoe

ewingpainting.net said:


> Don't leave it behind, if you do, lock it


the problem with that gabe is that we can't trust anyone anymore(I know a big shocker there).but that just means adding an hour or so in the beginning and end of the day to load/unload everything. which drives up the cost of the job. here's a novel idea if you didn't buy or it wasn't given to you(legally that is) then don't touch it. go BUY it yourself.


----------



## Oden

ewingpainting.net said:


> Don't leave it behind, if you do, lock it











Some might tune in to the PT and not know what others may know to be basic stuff. 
Yeh. On a job you chain and lock ur stuff up. Not that the chain/lock can't be circumvented. It keeps honest people honest is all.
Picking up a ladder that is laying on the ground outside is a bit different than taking a grinder and cutting through a lock to get the same ladder. It is.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

harleyjoe said:


> the problem with that gabe is that we can't trust anyone anymore(I know a big shocker there).but that just means adding an hour or so in the beginning and end of the day to load/unload everything. which drives up the cost of the job. here's a novel idea if you didn't buy or it wasn't given to you(legally that is) then don't touch it. go BUY it yourself.


It standard practice we lock our ladders up. It doesn't take a hour to lock up or unlock it. Takes about 2 minutes. I dont leave a job without all my equipment packed up in the "shop" area of the job site. All ladders are neatly laid down in a pile anyway. Slap a cable lock on it takes 2 minutes. We dont just leave our equipment laying around everywhere, if you do that then you deserve it to get stolen or lost.


----------



## harleyjoe

ewingpainting.net said:


> It standard practice we lock our ladders up. It doesn't take a hour to lock up or unlock it. Takes about 2 minutes. I dont leave a job without all my equipment packed up in the "shop" area of the job site. All ladders are neatly laid down in a pile anyway. Slap a cable lock on it takes 2 minutes. We dont just leave our equipment laying around everywhere, if you do that then you deserve it to get stolen or lost.


all I was saying was it takes a lot of time to load /unload from your vehicle.not in a "shop room".


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Looks like we had a 4' step stolen now. Same contractors guys. WTF. I am done with contractors. The only time we loose stuff is NC. All our stuff is marked with red spray paint and hidden marks. 

I'm going to their job tonight, take my ladder back and I'm going to use my combo lock and chain and lock their chit up. Let them loose work time trying to get it unlocked.


----------



## Wildbill7145

cdpainting said:


> Looks like we had a 4' step stolen now. Same contractors guys. WTF. I am done with contractors. The only time we loose stuff is NC. All our stuff is marked with red spray paint and hidden marks.
> 
> I'm going to their job tonight, take my ladder back and I'm going to use my combo lock and chain and lock their chit up. Let them loose work time trying to get it unlocked.


Wow, same crew did it again? That's bold. Do it one time and they could lie and say "oops, thought it was ours", but twice?

Don't waste the chain and the lock. Just don't return the calls anymore.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow, same crew did it again? That's bold. Do it one time and they could lie and say "oops, thought it was ours", but twice?
> 
> Don't waste the chain and the lock. Just don't return the calls anymore.


At least it was 2 different ladders. We left the 4' on the job as we needed to do touch ups.

This makes my blood boil.


----------



## Wildbill7145

No doubt. I'd be pretty angry if it happened twice too.

Another good reason to lock them up is something I saw mentioned on here before. Can't remember who said it, but they'd left an extension ladder unlocked and some guy used the ladder to peep into kids rooms or something else creepy like that. I'd never even considered something like that before.

I'd also hate to hear that some kids or HO used an unlocked ladder, had no idea what they were doing and injured themselves or worse. Actually brings up the issue of liability in that situation I guess. Could you be held liable?


----------



## daArch

cdpainting said:


> Looks like we had a 4' step stolen now. Same contractors guys. WTF. I am done with contractors. The only time we loose stuff is NC. All our stuff is marked with red spray paint and hidden marks.
> 
> I'm going to their job tonight, take my ladder back and I'm going to use my combo lock and chain and lock their chit up. Let them loose work time trying to get it unlocked.


Yah, don't waste money on a lock & chain. 

Now a small bottle of Gorilla glue only costs $4.75 . . . . . . . . . 


Dave, I don't know what kinda people you have up there on the north shore, I've never locked up my equip on an NC or massive reno job and only had items "borrowed" twice, once was up in Wenham. Those were the planks used and desecrated by the plasterers. (Correction: all exteriors had ladders stacked and locked when stored outside - but that was to stop even the HO from using one for whatever reason and hurting himself))

The only other time was in Cambridge when the painters "borrowed" my four footer and didn't return it to the floor I was working on.

There must be something wrong with the attitude that the GC instills in people. It's an aberration when tradespeople steal equip from brothers. And if it's happening with the same GC, then there is something seriously amiss with him. 

BTW, my brother advises me that squirting super glue in a vehicle door lock is a great inconvenience. I don't know, I've never had the opportunity nor need to do it.


----------



## squid

The rumor around town is that if you mess with this guy, he'll go online and post about it. Try it. Its fun.


----------



## PRC

Wildbill7145 said:


> No doubt. I'd be pretty angry if it happened twice too.
> 
> Another good reason to lock them up is something I saw mentioned on here before. Can't remember who said it, but they'd left an extension ladder unlocked and some guy used the ladder to peep into kids rooms or something else creepy like that. I'd never even considered something like that before.
> 
> I'd also hate to hear that some kids or HO used an unlocked ladder, had no idea what they were doing and injured themselves or worse. Actually brings up the issue of liability in that situation I guess. Could you be held liable?


Yes. Liability is another reason to lock ladders.


----------



## Oden

Just not for nothing
On NC jobs. Guys, workers. They (.we lol) may take ur ladder and use it cause our shop still hasn't sent one out. Or cause they did and some other worker musta took it cause his shop didn't send one out. And if we need it down the street, well yeh we took it down there. We didn't steal it. I mean we aren't going to sell it or scrap it. We are just using it. It was just sitting there and we needed it. 

And if you didn't want anyone to use it. Well you would have locked it up.


----------



## daArch

Oden said:


> Just not for nothing
> On NC jobs. Guys, workers. They (.we lol) may take ur ladder and use it cause our shop still hasn't sent one out. Or cause they did and some other worker musta took it cause his shop didn't send one out. And if we need it down the street, well yeh we took it down there. We didn't steal it. I mean we aren't going to sell it or scrap it. We are just using it. It was just sitting there and we needed it.
> 
> And if you didn't want anyone to use it. Well you would have locked it up.


Sorry Oden, and don't take this personally, but you and I would never survive on the same job if that is your SOP. 

Borrowing without permission is stealing, and stealing is not tolerated. I'm not generally a black or white person, but that is a black and white issue.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Sorry Oden, and don't take this personally, but you and I would never survive on the same job if that is your SOP.
> 
> Borrowing without permission is stealing, and stealing is not tolerated. I'm not generally a black or white person, but that is a black and white issue.


Anyone that borrows any of my gear and I mean anything without asking is gonna feel my red hot glare burning into their backs for the entire time I have to work with them. They'll never, ever do it again.

Merely touching what's not yours without asking is a major no no in my book. Even if you ask, I'm gonna be grinding you the whole time when I'm getting it back. Bring your own gear. Period.


----------



## Oden

I'll use it
And you'll like it
Lol


----------



## daArch

Oden said:


> I'll use it
> And you'll like it
> Lol


Since it ain't February, I'm not going there.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Sorry Oden, and don't take this personally, but you and I would never survive on the same job if that is your SOP.
> 
> Borrowing without permission is stealing, and stealing is not tolerated. I'm not generally a black or white person, but that is a black and white issue.


Early on, an old-time carpenter share some Tool Rules. I don't remember his exact wording, but here's the gist of it:

-Ask me before you borrow one of my tools.

-When you bring it back, return it to my hand. ("I left it on your loading dock *doesn't * count.")

-Bring it back clean/sharp/full.

-If you break it/lose it, replace it with a better one.

-If you break it/lose it, plan on buying two: one for me, one for you, 'cause you ain't borrowing mine again.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> Since it ain't February, I'm not going there.


What's the February reference? The in joke or whatever.

Third time in a week by three different people in three different threads.


----------



## Repaint Florida

i had a van with logo stolen back in 2001 ... 6 months later i get a call from a HO asking for a estimate

so cool i ask her address and it's in Ft Lauderdale Fl area so i tell her we don't service that area 

not connecting the stolen van with her request i ask her how she found us and she tell me my crew is painting a house down the street from her home

No mam you must be mistaking but she sent me a picture of MY VAN with the logo still on it 

how stupid can a painter be ... sad thing is he got 6 month probation while i lose out of a way of making money & having someone use my company name


----------



## Wildbill7145

I paint paint said:


> What's the February reference? The in joke or whatever.
> 
> Third time in a week by three different people in three different threads.


I'd never heard of it until I joined this forum, but I've experienced it many times. Feb is the month most painters go bat poop crazy as things have slowed down completely, we're flat broke and have cabin fever.

Thus, gone a bit crazy.


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> What's the February reference? The in joke or whatever.
> 
> Third time in a week by three different people in three different threads.


Apparently, it's been noticed, that cabin fever strikes many people in February - plus or minus.

Tolerance, humor, and understanding are in short supply while defensiveness, temper, and ego run rampant.

It has proved to be an interesting time on many internet forums.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'd never heard of it until I joined this forum, but I've experienced it many times. Feb is the month most painters go bat poop crazy as things have slowed down completely, we're flat broke and have cabin fever.
> 
> Thus, gone a bit crazy.


do you notice a difference on the other forums you help with ? Methinks cabin fever gets a little more pronounced in the northern climes than in sunny tropical ones.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> do you notice a difference on the other forums you help with ? Methinks cabin fever gets a little more pronounced in the northern climes than in sunny tropical ones.


I've only ever actually noticed it amongst painters on this forum. Only other forum I am really involved with at this point is an online poker forum and cabin fever is pretty much gold to most online players. Nothing else to do but grind.

Poker boom is pretty much done at this point anyway and that forum is dying a slow death. Even the spammers don't bother spamming.


----------



## I paint paint

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've only ever actually noticed it amongst painters on this forum. Only other forum I am really involved with at this point is an online poker forum and cabin fever is pretty much gold to most online players. Nothing else to do but grind.
> 
> Poker boom is pretty much done at this point anyway and that forum is dying a slow death. Even the spammers don't bother spamming.


So in the U.S. we had a Black Friday thing a few years ago, when the Feds came in and shut down all the poker sites.

Did something like that happen in Canada too. Or did it die a natural death?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I paint paint said:


> So in the U.S. we had a Black Friday thing a few years ago, when the Feds came in and shut down all the poker sites.
> 
> Did something like that happen in Canada too. Or did it die a natural death?


Nope, Pokerstars and Fulltilt continue operating in Canada and a good chunk of the rest of the world. The removal of the US from the online poker economy did create quite a stir though. Traffic on the sites decreased a fair amount, but it's still humming along and has rebounded. Lots of US online pros and grinders actually moved out of the US to Canada and other countries. Canada was a popular choice due to proximity.

Full Tilt ceased operations temporarily until they were bought out by Pokerstars (Amaya Group) and have been back in business for quite a while now.

I don't play anywhere near as much as I used to, which kind of bums me out. I used to play a few hours a night. Good mental exercise. I keep saying I'll start playing again, but never get around to it.

Married life.

The forum I mentioned however, is simply dying a natural death. Less casual players participating, less overall interest, etc. Less TV exposure.


----------



## jason123

Its bupkiss but move on hes not worth it.. Like one of the quotes out here. Its the dude that used to have the avatar of the south park character I think ,,,, never argue with a fool he'll bring you down to his level and beat you with experience...

A guy that does that is not worth your time.


----------



## Seth The Painter

That sucks. I hate thieves. I don't know what's worse not knowing who took it or knowing the guy that did it. I'm not sure if I could hold my temper. Kudos to you for not beating him like his daddy should have. I am a huge believer in karma. It will come back to him ten fold. Maybe take something of his just to show him how it feels then give it back after a awhile.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

The 4 footer was taken by the same guy the took our 6 footer. I usually dont lock ladders on NC but am now. Sad excuse from the guy. I saw it there for a week and no one claimed it. Well our name on the side and it being spray painted safety red I understand how its hard to tell whos it is.


----------



## journeymanPainter

cdpainting said:


> The 4 footer was taken by the same guy the took our 6 footer. I usually dont lock ladders on NC but am now. Sad excuse from the guy. I saw it there for a week and no one claimed it. Well our name on the side and it being spray painted safety red I understand how its hard to tell whos it is.


On commercial jobs we have a rule, if it hasn't moved in a week it's fair game.....if there isn't a name on it, or any identifying markers


----------



## daArch

On a walk, the WW found a nice 18 v DeWalt 1/2" cordless drill (with brand new battery pack) in the bushes by the side of the road. She picked it up and brought it home for me. 

I felt great that she retrieved it before the rains came that night, but still bad for the person who somehow left it there. It didn't look like it fell from a vehicle.

So I made a note (waterproofed it) saying we found a tool, and our phone number.

I left it very near where she found it for a number of days. 

I'm under the delusion that one should do what they can to find the owner of a "lost" tool.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> On a walk, the WW found a nice 18 v DeWalt 1/2" cordless drill (with brand new battery pack) in the bushes by the side of the road. She picked it up and brought it home for me. …


Hey, I'm glad it got to ya. I was on my way to buy the birthday card and ribbon when it must have fallen out of my bag.

It's a festivus miracle! :jester:


----------



## Oden

daArch said:


> On a walk, the WW found a nice 18 v DeWalt 1/2" cordless drill (with brand new battery pack) in the bushes by the side of the road. She picked it up and brought it home for me. I felt great that she retrieved it before the rains came that night, but still bad for the person who somehow left it there. It didn't look like it fell from a vehicle. So I made a note (waterproofed it) saying we found a tool, and our phone number. I left it very near where she found it for a number of days. I'm under the delusion that one should do what they can to find the owner of a "lost" tool.


Nice pinch.
A new drill.
Welł done.
Haha


----------

